# Vicksburg bottle ID



## tomcat4u (Mar 21, 2006)

Just picked up this bottle at a yard sale! Not a collector per se but collect things OLD! This appears to be a soda bottle, 81/8" tall and 21/4" in diameter. Circle seam on smooth bottom connected to vertical seams stopping below lip. Color is very light aqua green, almost clear. Crown top and smooth base with embossed "P". Rim of base appears to be embossed with P OCT 539. The condition is near mint with one small open bubble and several "mold scars" no breaks,cracks, nicks or scratches. The inside of the neck is slightly whittled with a strange small copper ball inclusion which appears to be orignal to manufacturing. The clarity of the glass is milky with many bubbles. It is embossed with VICKSBURG BOTTLING WORKS VICKSBURG, MISS. inside a circle or oval. The bottle has a unique waxy texture to it! I will post photos tonight.

 Anyone have any info or ideas as to what this is?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey David, And welcome to the forum. Thats a pretty good write up man. You sell on Ebay or have you been studing up on bottles.LoL. Studing up on bottles leads to bottle addiction and eventually bottle fever.[]

 I've seen the bottle you are talking about but it's been a while and I can't give you an accurate value or the history. There are some forum members out your way who will be able to help you when they come on line.

 Oh yeah, the waxy feeling may be oil. When bottles are cloudy if you rub oil on them it makes them appear clearer. It's alright for your own collection but should be told to prospective buyers. Nothing wrong with wanting your bottles to look better.


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 21, 2006)

Warren
 I only BUY on EBAY. All my hobbies cost money! Really, I read constantly and I am a classically trained anthropologist, what the heck am I doing in Public Works? 
 I collect anything old and unusual, and I love knowlege for knowlege sake. My wife says I'm a depository for useless information..or was that a usless depository for information.
 Anyhow (that's Mississippian...I'm really from Texas Y'all) I love the thrill of finding the "story" of unusual items, this bottle is just one. People walk into my office and just scratch their heads...it looks like the basement of a junk store!
 Boy I do ramble! 
 Glad to be here, hope I can contribute.

 DTH


----------



## capsoda (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey David,  98% of my brain is used to collect useless facts that will never make me rich and the other 2% is broken.[&:] My wife says your depository for usless information statement drescibes me to a T except she says depository without a filter.LoL Or maybe she said a supository.[8D]

 Check out this site for bottle Info that will blow your mind.

 http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/index.htm


----------



## Mihai (Mar 21, 2006)

For everything I collected I wanted to know as much as possible.

 There is a japanese approach to knowledge (well focused on a certain subject) and there is an enciclopedic way to learn. None of them is the only right one but I prefer the last.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Mihai, I like the Columbus method of learning. Forge ahead and hope I don't fall off the edge of the earth.LoL


----------



## flasherr (Mar 21, 2006)

there is a forum member barqs19. i believe he is from that area he can probably give you some information on it
 Brian


----------



## capsoda (Mar 22, 2006)

Yea Brians right. Robert {barqs19] is from near there and can probably help you.


----------



## BARQS19 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi I haven't been on in a few days and I just saw this.  What you are describing sounds like a hutchinson bottle. Most Vicksburg bottles are very common, they dig them up by the bucket full. I say most because you have the Biedenharn, which is very common too but just very popular.  I was told when they turned the old plant into a museum they were selling these bottles and if you bought a case you got some deal. Anyway I sold one of these bottles a while back I think for around $20 I don't remember. Right now there is a Vicksburg Hutch on ebay but it's the American Bottling works hutch. Are you sure it doesn't say Vicksburg Steam Bottling works?  There are about 10 known hutches from Vicksburg. Where from MS are you? They have a bottle show in Vicksburg every year.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 23, 2006)

Warrren and Robert
 Hopefully here are the pics I promised. As you can see this is not a Hutchinson type bottle. Check out the inclusion! It's a copper ball or shot about the size of a #8 shotgun shot. The whittling has no sharp edges so I think this happened during manufacture. 
 God, I love this stuff!!!
 Robert, I am as far North as one can get and sill be in Miss. and not Memphis!

 David


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 23, 2006)

another


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 23, 2006)

another


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 23, 2006)

another


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 23, 2006)

and the last.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey David, That is a nice blown soda bottle. gotta love the crudeness. The circle around the lettering is from a slug plate mold. It was cheaper to have a slug made than a special mold that could only produce one brand.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmmm that cloudiness looks like a tumbled bottle and the "copper shot" a copper tumbling bead..... occasionally I have them lodge in a open bubble.... [] Hate when that happens! Just a thought..... Taz


----------



## tomcat4u (Mar 23, 2006)

Tanks Taz!
 That explains alot. I was wondering why there was no patina on the shot. Would tumbling also explain the waxy texture?

 David


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes sir! looks like a couple more days with a finish polish to complete it! []


----------



## David E (Mar 24, 2006)

The "P" standing alone as it is may be trademark for
 Pierce Glass NY  1905 to 1917

 Dave


----------

